# Hedgie wont warm up to me



## pixiesmom (Jan 26, 2018)

Hi all!
Ive had my new hedgie for over two months now and shes VERY grumpy. I handle her about 30-1 hour everynight and he just sits in a ball and huffs, puffs and pops. her quills are always up. my last hedgie wasnt like this at all. she was very social. My new hedgie just doesnt like to be handled.
Help!


----------



## Crazzycow (Mar 23, 2018)

My advice would be try to sleep with a snuggle sack for a few days and then use it with your hog. My husband and I did that when we got our hog on Easter weekend. She warmed up and she puffs a bit when I wake her but after that she likes when I run my nails on her back and under her neck..just be patient with him


----------



## autumnfox (Feb 5, 2018)

All hedgies are different and while your last one was the sweet type, your hedgehog now very well might not be. Before I got my girl now, I was expecting a hedgehog that might not care too much about me, since that seems to be how most hedgies are. Somehow by the grace of the gods I got a cuddler type. 

I think it is always best to expect the most difficult type of hedgehog, and never compare it to your last one! Every hedgehog has their own personality, and some may be more challenging than the last!


----------



## magicianmaddini (Apr 2, 2018)

This is actually my first entry on this website and I’m a first time hedgie owner so I’m not the most experienced hedgie mom, but these tips helped me a lot when I brought my baby girl home 2 weeks ago! 

Try putting a shirt you’ve worn or a piece of fleece you slept on into her igloo, this way she associates your smell with security. Try to give her good hiding spots, make sure your igloo/hiding place is not made of a transparent material and make sure she‘s had enough sleep before handling her. After you let her sleep on your shirt or that piece of fleece with your scent on it, try letting her sleep on your lap in a cozy and soft baby blanket you‘ve been sleeping on for 1-3 nights. Make sure you cover her with the blanket so she feels safe. She might be just scared because she feels exposed when you lift her up. Also make sure you give her some time to wake up before picking her up so she can calm down a bit. Another thing that worked for me was hand feeding. Start by trying to give her a snack she likes or just a few kibbles by hand. If she doesn’t eat from your hand, place the food in front of her and rest your hand near the food and wait for her to approach and eat, then repeat. You might need to increase the distance of your hand in the beginning, but you can get your hand closer to the food with each repetition until she will trust your hand enough to take food directly from it. If you can hand feed her, try offering her a kibble or a little treat by hand everytime you wake her up, then let her wake up for a few minutes before picking her up. When you‘re holding her in one hand, give her some time to uncurl a bit then offer her food with your other hand. Always make sure there are no sudden, loud noises or noises that sound like hissing (e.g. opening a bottle or a can of coke or sprite). Avoid casting a shadow over her. Avoid changes in your smell until she gets used to you (use the same body lotion, shampoo, shower gel, soap etc.). And avoid any quick movements. All of these things scare your hedgie! Also try to dim the lights a bit when you take her out so she doesn’t feel too exposed and terrified. Your goal is to make her realize that you are her safe haven, not her enemy. Be gentle and try to understand your hedgie and give her time! If she tries to find a hiding spot or just won‘t uncurl, put her on the blanket in your lap and cover her with it and let her sleep etc. She will open up to you, even if it takes some time. (Sorry if there are any mistakes, English is not my native language) 

Anyway, all of these helped me get my new hedgie comfortable around me within a week! I might have just been lucky but she was very insecure and scared in the beginning and these were my approaches to get her used to me. Now after 2 weeks she even lets me touch her belly! I wish you good luck with your hedgie!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I would not recommend feeding anything by hand, this most often leads to your hedgehog associating your hand with food and that leads to biting. Placing the treat/food in front of them or using tweezers or chopsticks works just as well and doesn't lead to biting.

Two months isn't very long in terms of time to bond, I've had it take up to a year.


----------



## Nannaboo57 (Oct 17, 2017)

I hear a lot of sweet things about head hogs.. but my Bella isn’t one of those sweeties.. I have had her 6 months and try to hold and interact with her everyday.. so far not much progress.. she hisses and balls up.. will only sit with me for only a few mins. Then finds a spot to hide. I understand every headhog has there own personality.. and will try to win her over.. have done the t-shirt thing , the treats.. do any of you have any other suggestions???


----------



## autumnfox (Feb 5, 2018)

Nannaboo, what is the lighting like when you handle her? I've found that if I try to interact with my girl when bright lights are on, all she wants to do is hide and will pop and hiss at me if I try to pick her up/mess with her. My girl is a sweetheart and lets me pet her, but she is a ball of fury when she is tired/just woke her up or if the lights are too bright! Every night I will sit on my bed with a dim light on, and she will nap on my lap and let me pet her. Brighter lights = try to hide.


----------



## Nannaboo57 (Oct 17, 2017)

Yes, I learned with Bella very early she doesn’t like bright lighting.. but noise doesn’t seem to bother her.. she is more of a motion girl.. when iam holding her if I twitch or move or breath deep she jumps and hides her head.. silly girl... iam trying a new approach.. she seems to be fond of chicken baby food... so iam going to put her next to me in her snuggle bag and slowly move the dish.. a little further away from her bag very few day.. crops your fingers I hope this helps..🤗🤗


----------



## Nannaboo57 (Oct 17, 2017)

I just wanted you to know.. The chicken baby food worked wonders.. put a small amount in a little dish.. got Bella out , and put her on my lap.. put the cup next to her.. when she got a whiff.. she ate it all.. then curled up and took a nap on my lap...Happy mom tonite ❤🦔


----------

